# Nexus 4 Finally in India...



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-u6ADHZm-p7I/UOvFxzuc_aI/AAAAAAAAr2s/dAt0RRbC2Vw/s1600/nexus-4-1030-970x623.jpg

*www.flipkart.com/nexus-4/p/itmdkvkzgy2d5nhk


Sadiyo ka intazar khatm hua... Finally. 


Bought it finally. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/174404-my-nexus-4-unboxing.html#post1915678


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2013)

Cool,Kinda expensive


----------



## flyingcow (May 15, 2013)

AAAAH, at-fu(kin-last...I want to buy this, so should I wait (2-5 months) for nexus 5 or get this now??


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Cool,Kinda expensive



with warranty


----------



## Ayuclack (May 15, 2013)

Will Be Available On Play Store Too !!


----------



## SahilAr (May 15, 2013)

^^Ya,but it will take time as Nexus 7 arrived on play store almost a year ago..


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Will Be Available On Play Store Too !!



If yes, then it will be cheaper by atleast 3-5k
As Google will be retailing it instead of LG


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

I don't want to wait more, preordering it now...


----------



## SahilAr (May 15, 2013)

^^Pre-ordering from Flipkart for 25k?


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

^^^ yup


----------



## Ayuclack (May 15, 2013)

If The News Is True We might Even See White Nexus 4 After I/O


----------



## rajnusker (May 15, 2013)

What took them so long? :S


----------



## Sudh4r (May 15, 2013)

Oh my FU(KING GAWD, jus now saw the news in Digit Site. I'm getting N4 b!tches. S(rew G4,One,Z.


----------



## noob (May 15, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^^ yup



wait for tonight or just 2 days. Today is Google I/O. They might put the device on Indian Play store.


----------



## quagmire (May 15, 2013)

Greatest news ever..

RIP Sony Xperia SP, LG Optimus G, HTC Butterfly and Sony Xperia ZL..   

Nexus to Infinity and Beyond


----------



## SahilAr (May 15, 2013)

OMG,RIP for my new Xperia SP too


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> OMG,RIP for my new Xperia SP too



yup as with the same price N4 beats s**t out of X SP ....


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

Every mobile gonna rip by nexus from 24K to infinity.


----------



## SahilAr (May 15, 2013)

S4 too??


----------



## Ayuclack (May 15, 2013)

I am Buying It At 24K !!!


----------



## kapilove77 (May 15, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Greatest news ever..
> 
> RIP Sony Xperia SP, LG Optimus G, HTC Butterfly and *Sony Xperia ZL..*
> 
> Nexus to Infinity and Beyond



Calm ur horses little bit down lol. just cause nexus price low it doesn't mean it's perfect device and better than ZL. Don't forget it got no sd card slot and battery isn't great either. 



Spoiler



Don't want to be pooper but just telling some facts.No hard feelings either. Wish it would've launched earlier though.


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

^^ again m smelling something, ohh must be burning really hard..


----------



## SahilAr (May 15, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Calm ur horses little bit down lol. just cause nexus price low it doesn't mean it's perfect device and better than ZL. Don't forget it got no sd card slot and battery isn't great either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^^OOoOPS,u should not have posted that..he bhagwan,flame war na start ho jaye ab,because there are too many nexus fans over here


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

If Google unveils Nexus 4 (UPDATED), then I ain't gonna recommended this N4  .


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> ^^^OOoOPS,u should not have posted that..he bhagwan,flame war na start ho jaye ab,because there are too many nexus fans over here



Haha nice one...


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2013)

Updated Nexus 4 ??? WTF links please ??


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

Jabse mene ye tread start kiya hai "buying advice" thread me sannata cha gaya hai .... just kidding....lol


----------



## SahilAr (May 15, 2013)

^^  
Acha,tumhe sach mein aisa lagta hai?


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

^^^ kidding yar....


----------



## Empirial (May 15, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Calm ur horses little bit down lol. just cause nexus price low it doesn't mean it's perfect device and better than ZL. Don't forget it got no sd card slot and battery isn't great either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'll never touch a phone with 8 or 16GB Storage that lacks MicroSD. My 32GB Card only has around 5GB Space Free  And yes N4 is great for those who can live with limited storage space 



RohanM said:


> ^^ again m smelling something, ohh must be burning really hard..



AFAIK kapilove 77 owns SXZL & why should he feel jealous of N4? He is already enjoying Superior & Bigger FHD Display, Better Camera & Expansion Slot.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 15, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Yeah I'll never touch a phone with 8 or 16GB Storage that lacks MicroSD. My 32GB Card only has around 5GB Space Free  And yes N4 is great for those who can live with limited storage space
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK kapilove 77 owns SXZL & why should he feel jealous of N4? He is already enjoying Superior & Bigger FHD Display, Better Camera & Expansion Slot.



Finally some one understand what i meant to say. Empirial Tumhare muh mai Ghee shakar mera matlab ungliyo mai.


----------



## Superayush (May 15, 2013)

Will white version be available in India too? (White>>>black sent from my white iPad )

Btw for live event streaming *live.cnet.com/Event/Google_IO_2013_keynote


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Yeah I'll never touch a phone with 8 or 16GB Storage that lacks MicroSD. My 32GB Card only has around 5GB Space Free  And yes N4 is great for those who can live with limited storage



Itni acchi acchi cheezen bharoge toh kya hoga you know what i mean


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Updated Nexus 4 ??? WTF links please ??


Seems like you already pre-ordred it  
there are rumors flying around, Google for that


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 15, 2013)

expesnsive @ 27k


----------



## Empirial (May 15, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Finally some one understand what i meant to say. Empirial Tumhare muh mai Ghee shakar mera matlab ungliyo mai.



Thanks for feeding me Ghee & Shakar 


shreymittal said:


> Itni acchi acchi cheezen bharoge toh kya hoga you know what i mean



Bhai Saab, mera MicroSD 320 Kbps MP3's se bhara hua hai


----------



## josin (May 15, 2013)

*developers.google.com/events/io/

guys the event has started


----------



## quagmire (May 15, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Calm ur horses little bit down lol. just cause nexus price low it doesn't mean it's perfect device and better than ZL. Don't forget it got no sd card slot and battery isn't great either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Honestly IMO, Stock UI experience + confirmed future updates from google make it a very competent all rounder.. Well it's a great phone, to some people at least..


kapilove77, one question expecting a honest reply : Would you have bought XZL if the N4 had released just a few days before your purchase?


----------



## kapilove77 (May 15, 2013)

If had i budget around 25k then there is no argue that i have gone for n4. Even i got someone selling 1 for 24k but thing no warranty stopped me from buying it. But i have no regret cuz you can't get radio and card slot in n4 which my zl have. ZL feel like more latest than n4.


----------



## josin (May 15, 2013)

S4 is coming with pure android
Will A Samsung Galaxy S4 "Google Edition" Be Unveiled At I/O 2013?


----------



## quagmire (May 15, 2013)

josin said:


> S4 is coming with pure android
> Will A Samsung Galaxy S4 "Google Edition" Be Unveiled At I/O 2013?



Continue here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/173829-google-i-o-2013-discussion-thread.html


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 16, 2013)

Finally its here...will it be available in retail stores at the same time...that is end of may??


----------



## SahilAr (May 16, 2013)

^^You can expect it in 1st week of June or ya may be by the end of May too..


----------



## Abhishek Nama (May 16, 2013)

Too late!


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

I think it will not available locally but it will be available on Google playstore @24K


----------



## RohanM (May 16, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Yeah I'll never touch a phone with 8 or 16GB Storage that lacks MicroSD. My 32GB Card only has around 5GB Space Free  And yes N4 is great for those who can live with limited storage space
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK kapilove 77 owns SXZL & why should he feel jealous of N4? He is already enjoying Superior & Bigger FHD Display, Better Camera & Expansion Slot.



The nexus 4 is the best android device out there in terms of hardware specification and software experience combined. Pure vanilla is a sight to experience and you will never go back to any other device after using it. Its an awesome device for such a price. IMO.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 16, 2013)

Its a bad idea to buy smart phone now.The chinese brands have entered and are selling at 50% of price with nexus 4 spec.
I recently saw my friend getting a zen ultraphone 701 for 12k and its awsome.

Just wait for sometime and price will drop for sure due to competition this year.


----------



## RohanM (May 16, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Its a bad idea to buy smart phone now.The chinese brands have entered and are selling at 50% of price with nexus 4 spec.
> I recently saw my friend getting a zen ultraphone 701 for 12k and its awsome.
> 
> Just wait for sometime and price will drop for sure due to competition this year.



My friend Chinese brands are not providing snapdragon  S4 pro SOC & Adreno 320. also their A.S.S. Sucks big time. Wake up man.... what r u comparing ???


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Its a bad idea to buy smart phone now.The chinese brands have entered and are selling at 50% of price with nexus 4 spec.
> I recently saw my friend getting a zen ultraphone 701 for 12k and its awsome.
> 
> Just wait for sometime and price will drop for sure due to competition this year.



 
You are comparing zen mobile with nexus u kidding me right..


----------



## RohanM (May 16, 2013)

^^ He must be in hibernation since 10 years ... lolya


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 16, 2013)

Ofcourse build quality may differ but display looked even better than my galaxy s2.Trust me these chinese phone will be nightmare for samsung ,sony and others.



RohanM said:


> ^^ He must be in hibernation since 10 years ... lolya



Oh man you are so ignorant just check specs and talk.

Your situation will become like BB user now .Crying after getting Z10 while BB announces its coming to android/ios.

See the specs-
*www.google.co.in/nexus/4/specs/
*www.zenmobile.in/Ultrafone701HD/


----------



## RohanM (May 16, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Ofcourse build quality may differ but display looked even better than my galaxy s2.Trust me these chinese phone will be nightmare for samsung ,sony and others.



What should I say now.. 

Man not only build quality but Nexus is *Superior* in every & I mean it every aspect. [Don't consider the price here]


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Ofcourse build quality may differ but display looked even better than my galaxy s2.Trust me these chinese phone will be nightmare for samsung ,sony and others.



Lol 
Never because sammy, Sony, etc  have A.s.s the name from which these Chinese/Indian companies are 100years back and what about brand value.


----------



## RohanM (May 16, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Ofcourse build quality may differ but display looked even better than my galaxy s2.Trust me these chinese phone will be nightmare for samsung ,sony and others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL   what specs u r talking abt... study first & then post...


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Your situation will become like BB user now .Crying after getting Z10 while BB announces its coming to android/ios.



  
My friend got Z10 last month when i told him this his face was like someone has kicked his ass so hard he can't sit properly


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> My friend Chinese brands are not providing snapdragon  S4 pro SOC & Adreno 320. also their A.S.S. Sucks big time. Wake up man.... what r u comparing ???



I am not saying chinese phone are better but with their coming, the competition will get tougher in smartphone market causing
price to drop.


----------



## RohanM (May 16, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Ofcourse build quality may differ but display looked even better than my galaxy s2.Trust me these chinese phone will be nightmare for samsung ,sony and others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



again lol... man go & study.... U are comparing bailgadi with Ferrari now...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> again lol... man go & study.... U are comparing bailgadi with Ferrari now...



Well its wrong to compare but point was competition they are giving will surely drop price.Watchout .If you buy now definitely you will regret.


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

Stop it both of you 
Every one has there own mindset and there own preference.


----------



## Empirial (May 16, 2013)

RohanM said:


> The nexus 4 is the best android device out there in terms of hardware specification and software experience combined. Pure vanilla is a sight to experience and you will never go back to any other device after using it. Its an awesome device for such a price. IMO.



Rohan Babu, I agree with you lekin aap meri baat nahin samjh rahe. I said,"*Nexus 4 is a GREAT Device for those who can live with Limited Storage Space*". As far as Vanilla Android Experience is concerned, then almost all cheap phones from Xolo, Karbonn comes with Stock Android & I'm so pissed off that if I ever buy a Nexus I'll straight install a 3rd Party Launcher. Anyways lets Welcome Nexus in India with this Song : Oh Raat Hai Ik Whore...Hai Maange More...*Ki Nexus Aaya Slowly Slowly*


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

I love that song


----------



## RohanM (May 16, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Well its wrong to compare but point was competition they are giving will surely drop price.Watchout .If you buy now definitely you will regret.



M not gonna regret as my budget is 32k & I was abt to buy xperia ZL, So 26k For a *God device* is superb for me. Anyways Competition is always good for consumer & I agree on competition point only not for specs.



Empirial said:


> Rohan Babu, I agree with you lekin aap meri baat nahin samjh rahe. I said,"*Nexus 4 is a GREAT Device for those who can live with Limited Storage Space*". As far as Vanilla Android Experience is concerned, then almost all cheap phones from Xolo, Karbonn comes with Stock Android & I'm so pissed off that if I ever buy a Nexus I'll straight install a 3rd Party Launcher. Anyways lets Welcome Nexus in India with this Song : Oh Raat Hai Ik Whore...Hai Maange More...*Ki Nexus Aaya Slowly Slowly*



ya  nice song... I am ok with 16gig As before selling my S3 I was using it without mem card so same 16gig....


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

^^Check your inbox


----------



## josin (May 16, 2013)

why any one want to choose a Nexus series device? The answer is so simple....Quality device + you are guaranteed to see something new every year from Google( if you are a geek you are guaranteed to see something new every day or so....from xda and Cyanogen etc). The price of a mobile phone alone does not always pose a challenge to its competitors, there are other factors too that comes in to play when deciding a direct competitor, otherwise Apple would have been bankrupt by now. @gopi_vbboy you are right in saying that "the competition will get tougher in smartphone market causing price to drop" but Those Chinese phones are not competing against N4, S4, HTC one, Z but against say Samsung Grand, LG L3,5,9 etc.


----------



## RohanM (May 16, 2013)

Now My only concern is are we gonna get headsets in the box ???


----------



## Sudh4r (May 16, 2013)

^ NO. I dont think we will get a headset out of the box.

The main reason to buy a Nexus is - guys it's a *NEXUS *period


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

No headset with nexus get soundmagic e10 or something like this


----------



## RohanM (May 16, 2013)

^^ too costly IMO


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

E10 cost around 1.6K

Check your Inbox
And you can pics of e10 click e10 in my siggy


----------



## Ayuclack (May 16, 2013)

Just One Thing Can Anyone Tell Me Which is The Middle Phone !!! 

*i.imgur.com/yMKjVgH.jpg


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

Isn't that N4


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Isn't that N4


NOPE. 

@Ayuclack :- You observation man! I hope it ain't N5 

It seems like Galaxy Nexus to me


----------



## Ayuclack (May 16, 2013)

I also thought it may be nexus 5 !!


----------



## randomuser111 (May 16, 2013)

It's Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Chetan A (May 16, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> AAAAH, at-fu(kin-last...I want to buy this, so should I wait (2-5 months) for nexus 5 or get this now??



dont wait just get it...now u will wait for 2-5 then u will say that u will wait for nexus 6..this will never stop..just get it what u hav today...


----------



## Ayuclack (May 17, 2013)

Any one buying nexus 4 .. I might buy if play store sell it  for 22k or less..


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

I would have preorderd today.
But flipkart stopped there services in U.P 
Will buy once it will be available on playstore.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 17, 2013)

Love the nexus 4 just for one reason .. Its a nexus!!!
Its lot much easier to build from source for nexus then to do that for my xs!! Even if its in aosp sources!!


----------



## Lalit Kishore (May 17, 2013)

Not bad for this price...a pure Android device but the back panel is a complete turn-off...Would need a flip cover as well


----------



## doom (May 17, 2013)

Will it definitely be available in the play store? If yes, its worth waiting for then.


----------



## RohanM (May 17, 2013)

Well it will be on play store but after N5 launch !!  IMO...  
26k is still a sweet point. u can't get any device with same specs in this price.


----------



## doom (May 17, 2013)

I dont think N5 launch will be anytime soon, might as well wait a few more days before buying it.


----------



## RohanM (May 17, 2013)

^^ 26k is a good deal for me as I am saving 6k.... [my budget was 32k]


----------



## Ayuclack (May 17, 2013)

Lalit Kishore said:


> Not bad for this price...a pure Android device but the back panel is a complete turn-off...Would need a flip cover as well



Damm beauty destroyer... Why dont you Wrap it in a duct tape !!


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

duct tape around N4 

@lalit why don't you open a giveaway and give it to someone who can take of this than you better. I mean give it to me (Shrey Mittal)


----------



## pratyush997 (May 17, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> duct tape around N4
> 
> @lalit why don't you open a giveaway and give it to someone who can take of this than you better. I mean give it to me pratyush.


^Yeah!


----------



## SahilAr (May 17, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> duct tape around N4
> 
> @lalit why don't you open a giveaway and give it to someone who can take of this than you better. I mean give it to Sahil.


^^Now That's YO YO


----------



## Ayuclack (May 17, 2013)

All These Samsung And Micromax Owners ... They Only Care about a White Plastic Phone Which Has Big Screen ,**** Specs and A Flip Cover !!


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^Yeah!





SahilAr said:


> ^^Now That's YO YO



Copy Cats


----------



## Ayuclack (May 17, 2013)

Rumors suggested that a white Nexus 4 might appear at Google IO, and they were right. We obtained the elusive white Nexus 4 and we can confirm it’s a carbon copy of the previous Nexus 4, just with a different color casing. That might not be the most exciting news, but we also learned the white Nexus 4 would hit the Google Play store on June 10th and it would be accompanied with Android 4.3.

Read More Here


----------



## pratyush997 (May 17, 2013)

~snip~


----------



## doom (May 17, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> That might not be the most exciting news, but we also learned the white Nexus 4 would hit the Google Play store on June 10th and it would be accompanied with Android 4.3.
> 
> Read More Here



Great news, was about to buy a smartphone in the coming days, will wait till june 10th now


----------



## RohanM (May 17, 2013)

Nexus 4 for 24990/-  

LG Nexus 4 (Black)


----------



## pratyush997 (May 17, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Nexus 4 for 24990/-
> 
> LG Nexus 4 (Black)


Shopclues ain't reliable buddy :/


----------



## RohanM (May 17, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> expesnsive @ 27k



ppl buy Iphone at a huge price but refuse to shell out extra 4-5k for Nexus 4. Hypocrites IMHO



pratyush997 said:


> Shopclues ain't reliable buddy :/



hmmm just for the records, mentioned it.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 17, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ppl buy Iphone at a huge price but refuse to shell out extra 4-5k for Nexus 4. Hypocrites IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm just for the records, mentioned it.


People who buys iP are kinda ultra-rich. Folks buying N4 cares about VFM


----------



## RohanM (May 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> People who buys iP are kinda ultra-rich. Folks buying N4 cares about VFM



Common dnt u think that N4 @ 26k [ with warranty ] is VFM ??


----------



## pratyush997 (May 17, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Common dnt u think that N4 @ 26k [ with warranty ] is VFM ??


Of Course it is.


----------



## RohanM (May 17, 2013)

any buddy ordered it ???


----------



## Sudh4r (May 18, 2013)

^ Nope. But I'll get it from d LG store.


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> ^ Nope. But I'll get it from d LG store.



When it will available locally any idea..!!

me too looking for buying it locally.


----------



## ithehappy (May 18, 2013)

If it's on Play Store officially then it should be in local stores within a week. Ask you retailer, they might already have it.



RohanM said:


> Common dnt u think that N4 @ 26k [ with warranty ] is VFM ??


It'd be just perfect if it had an OLED display and a card slot. I would peacefully ditch my N2 for it, damn LG.


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

Once it will be on playstore who gonna buy it from local shops 
lekin kab..kab ayega ye playstore pe??


----------



## Sudh4r (May 18, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> When it will available locally any idea..!!
> 
> me too looking for buying it locally.



Probably by end of this month or 1st week of JUNE. There is a LG STORE near by have to make a visit 2day even. Will update you.


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

Ok i Will also make a visit to LG showroom


----------



## Ayuclack (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Runjesh (May 19, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


>



this version is having google logo on back not nexus logo,are we going to get same version as in video ?


----------



## Ayuclack (May 20, 2013)

Because its a demo model... Same one was leaked before official nexus 4 launch ...its not for sale..


----------



## raksrules (May 20, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> People who buys iP are kinda ultra-rich.



True for people who buy galaxy S4 or HTC One too. Right ?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 20, 2013)

raksrules said:


> True for people who buy galaxy S4 or HTC One too. Right ?


Yeah. kinda


----------



## SahilAr (May 20, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah. kinda


Acha,aur xperia z/zl ko bhul gaye?


----------



## shreymittal (May 20, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> Acha,aur xperia z/zl ko bhul gaye?



They are lil bit in budget ie;31K to 34K but not 40K to 43k (S4 and htc 1) or 45K to 60K (iPhone 5)


----------



## Ayuclack (May 20, 2013)

I actually Bought 2 iPhone 5 .. But Never From Retail 60k ... There Always a Grey World Out there  !!!


----------



## shreymittal (May 20, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> I actually Bought 2 iPhone 5 .. But Never From Retail 60k ... There Always a Grey World Out there  !!!



lol 
my dad bought iPhone 4s for 45K and i4 for 35K


----------



## RohanM (May 20, 2013)

*Guys Flipkart is providing "additional 5% Off on all Electronic Products" So final price for the N4 is 24690 /- 
But it's for today only. hurry up.*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 20, 2013)

^^ wait for few months it will drop to 18-20k lol


----------



## RohanM (May 20, 2013)

^^^ arre bhai wait karte baithenge to N5 bhi milega agle sall issi kimat me... lol


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 20, 2013)

^^haha like that ebay ad


----------



## SahilAr (May 20, 2013)

^^Hmm exactly


----------



## Ayuclack (May 21, 2013)

*Officially In Stock Today !!! *


----------



## suh007 (May 22, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> *Officially In Stock Today !!! *



*And the Nexus is Officially Out of Stock in Flipkart today*


----------



## shreymittal (May 22, 2013)

I think it will be back in stock today or tomorrow or within this week.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 23, 2013)

Any One Bought It .. I am thinking to get it This week cant wait More !!! Infibeam has it in stock !!


----------



## RohanM (May 23, 2013)

^^ me too thinking to get it now. but it's not in stock on FK. Estimated shipping time is around 9 days.


----------



## josin (May 23, 2013)

guys its going to be available on every major shops in India from 28/5/13.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 23, 2013)

Its Available at my local store for 24k with Lg 1 year warranty !!! will Bargain for 22k and Get it from there !!!


----------



## RohanM (May 23, 2013)

^^ lol, 26 se 24k ko mil raha hai usme bhi bargain for 22k !!! 
Then it's better to wait for more 3-4 months u will get it in 20k by then !!!


----------



## Ayuclack (May 23, 2013)

4 months for 2k !!!not worth it !!


----------



## RohanM (May 23, 2013)

^^ atleast u r getting it in local stores, grab it man.
I doubt i will get it locally here in Nashik, cause I was hardly getting op G here, that too a white ver only.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 24, 2013)

SINP.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2013)

Perhaps the white model ??


----------



## chintan786 (May 24, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Its Available at my local store for 24k with Lg 1 year warranty !!! will Bargain for 22k and Get it from there !!!



Thanks mate which store u are talking. I visited Raju Mobile at C G Road about 2 weeks back, They quote me 26 for N4 without gurantee.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Perhaps the white model ??


Seems black one 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-UfWnQYvTTrM/UZ-i23pZDxI/AAAAAAAAuyI/eHoBvoIyVBA/w800-h576-no/android43nexus4leak.jpg


----------



## ZTR (May 24, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Isn't Nexus 4's name is MAKO?
> The hell is Occam?
> *developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#occam



Mako is the codename by CM while Occam is by Google


----------



## pratyush997 (May 24, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Mako is the codename by CM while Occam is by Google


hmm. Got it


----------



## RohanM (May 25, 2013)

I inquired at local LG authorized dealer in Nashik, He said N4 will be in their stock on 27th may. 26k is MRP so may be they will give it for less like 24k !!


----------



## shreymittal (May 25, 2013)

RohanM said:


> I inquired at local LG authorized dealer in Nashik, He said N4 will be in their stock on 27th may. 26k is MRP so may be they will give it for less like 24k !!



Here are saying after 10 june and that to @27-28K


----------



## RohanM (May 25, 2013)

^^ oouucchhhh


----------



## Ayuclack (May 25, 2013)

chintan786 said:


> Thanks mate which store u are talking. I visited Raju Mobile at C G Road about 2 weeks back, They quote me 26 for N4 without gurantee.



Go to raju stores and ask for Bharat Bhai for discounts...



pratyush997 said:


> Seems black one
> 
> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-UfWnQYvTTrM/UZ-i23pZDxI/AAAAAAAAuyI/eHoBvoIyVBA/w800-h576-no/android43nexus4leak.jpg


 
ahh 4.3 leak ... Another reason to get it..


----------



## josin (May 27, 2013)

guys i need a screen guard of good quality, any suggestions?


----------



## Ayuclack (May 27, 2013)

Probably Getting It Today Wish Me Luck !!!

Try This Full Body Guard


----------



## RohanM (May 27, 2013)

^^ congo. from where ?? price ??


----------



## josin (May 28, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Probably Getting It Today Wish Me Luck !!!
> 
> Try This Full Body Guard



thanks man


----------



## mohit9206 (May 29, 2013)

Nexus 4 or Xperia SP ?


----------



## josin (May 29, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Nexus 4 or Xperia SP ?



if you need tons and tons of custom roms, root privilege, easy unlocking of boot loaders and re locking to regain warranty, updates of os, community support, a gaming super phone with quad core and 2Gb ram,  all glass classy experience, oh and that all black looks then go for Nexus ( its a Laferrari for the price of Nissan GT-R). If you really need sd card storage, fancy ui, Fm, and all other sony exclusive softwares go for sony .


----------



## RohanM (May 29, 2013)

^^ Well explained.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 31, 2013)

First The S4 Google Eddition Now The HTC One I am Dam Sure There Will Be A Nexus 5 ... Also Look What I Found !!!


*i.imgur.com/Pu3OHn3.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

^ LG ain't gonna make next Nexus


----------



## RohanM (May 31, 2013)

^^ Nexus 5 release rumors resurface, *LG again manufacturing it*
Google Nexus 5 release rumors resurface, LG again manufacturing it | Northern Voices Online

*Guys Finally bought N4 today*. wow what a beuty. will upload pics soon.


----------



## Droid_Z (Jun 18, 2013)

It's now back in stock on flipkart.


----------



## suh007 (Jun 18, 2013)

Droid_Z said:


> It's now back in stock on flipkart.


Good news.......
But I'm hoping that the price reduces to around 24k in the coming days.Then It'll be a definite buy for me


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 20, 2013)

Again out of stock in FlipKart, lol.


----------



## Richal1234 (Jun 21, 2013)

I just want to wait for Nexus 5.


----------



## TechStake (Jun 21, 2013)

Google is gonna launch 2nd generation Nexus 7 tablet in July 2013....how about that??


----------



## quagmire (Jun 22, 2013)

TechStake said:


> Google is gonna launch 2nd generation Nexus 7 tablet* in July 2013*....how about that??



^Where did you hear that?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 22, 2013)

TechStake said:


> Google is gonna launch 2nd generation Nexus 7 tablet in July 2013....how about that??



source pls???


----------



## quagmire (Jul 2, 2013)

Confirmed by ASUS: Nexus 7 II coming before July end.  

With 1080p display, Snapgragon 600.  

Hoping it releases on the same day in India also.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2013)

abhidev said:


> source pls???



Asus Rep May Have Spilled Next-Gen Nexus 7 Specs


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 2, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Confirmed by ASUS: Nexus 7 II coming before July end.
> 
> With 1080p display, Snapgragon 600.
> 
> Hoping it releases on the same day in India also.



any updates as of prices ?


----------



## quagmire (Jul 3, 2013)

^One thing we know for sure - Nexus product will never be overpriced..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2013)

Not in India


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

^^ really?
you mean N7 II not in india ?





quagmire said:


> ^One thing we know for sure - Nexus product will never be overpriced..



exactly.
but if its not in india, then , there will be no ASS for imported devices ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2013)

Remember, we still don't have Nexus 10 here(not even by Samsung)


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 4, 2013)

Any One got the Bumper Case !!


----------



## RohanM (Jul 5, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Any One got the Bumper Case !!



Not me.. Using a TPU case for now. will order Ringke fusion soon.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 14, 2013)

N4 is now for Rs. 24699

Nexus 4 - Buy Nexus 4 Black Online at Best Prices in India - LG: Flipkart.com


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 14, 2013)

This phone better than Xperia SP ?


----------



## josin (Jul 14, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> This phone better than Xperia SP ?



Go here and find out yourself


----------



## RohanM (Jul 24, 2013)

Android 4.3 improvements detailed in video including big battery boost

Source


----------

